# Weight at 8 weeks vs grown up!



## Ramona

What was your puppys weight when you got it at 8 weeks, and what does he/she weigh now?


----------



## whimsy

Whimsy was 3.25 lbs at her first vet visit at about 10 weeks old. She is 5 1/2 years old now and has been at her adult weight of 12 1/2 lbs for several years. She pretty much stays the same weight every time I bring her in. She's is on the bigger side of average I think?


----------



## Ramona

I'm not familiar with lbs so I used a converter ? At 8 weeks Asbjørn was about 2,6 lbs (almost 1,2 kg) he is 9 weeks now 

Wonder how big he'll get. Hoping on the smaller side


----------



## Ramona

At 9 weeks he is now almost 1,3 kg (2,8 lbs?)


----------



## Keanu

Ramona said:


> At 9 weeks he is now almost 1,3 kg (2,8 lbs?)


Keanu was 1.2 kg at 9,5 weeks
He is now 2,5 years old and 7.0 kg:smile2:


----------



## Heather's

Truffles was 3 lbs at nine weeks. A few months ago she was 11.5 lbs and will be two years Oct 19th. Scout was 4.5 lbs at 12 weeks and now weighs 17 lbs at 3 yrs old.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I'm going to have to do more research to find Emmie's early weight. I picked her up from the breeder at 10 weeks old and she was the smallest in the litter. 

UPDATED WEIGHTS:
12 weeks old - 3.8 lbs
18 weeks old - 5 lbs
3.5 years old - 8 lbs 

Here's a picture of Emmie at 11 weeks old:


----------



## Sassy's Mom

I got Sassy at 18 weeks and she weighed 4lbs. She's 16 months old and weighs 7.2 lbs


----------



## boomana

My Lola is far from an adult, but it's fun to see the differences in size. I don't know her weight at 8 weeks, but I got her at 11 weeks and she was 6.5 pounds. She was 7 pounds at 14 weeks. She'll be 24 weeks on Sunday and is I1 pounds of energy and muscle. Based on her parent's size, I was expecting a 10-13 pound dog. She's already there and still growing. I have a sturdy, athletic girl.


----------



## Heather's

Scout was first born and the largest in the litter. The breeder said she thought he would be a big boy. Truffles breeder said she would be around 12lbs and she was right on also.


----------



## krandall

Pixel was 3 lbs 7 oz. at 8 weeks. She's 7 1/2 months now, and 8 lbs 14 oz. Her breeder guessed that she'd end up about 11 lbs, which is her mother's size. So far, she's tracking pretty close to her mother's weights per age. 

I didn't track Kodi's weight carefully, but he was a big 'un... One of the biggest the Kings have bred (if not THE biggest) He was 6.3 lbs at 11 weeks, and as an adult, he's 16.5 lbs and at the top of the standard for height, at 11 1/2". 

It's funny... People track the weight of their puppies closely, and there is nothing in our standard about weight... Just height.


----------



## Lisa T.

Rudy weighed 3.14 lbs at 8 weeks and now weighs 6.07 lbs at 16 weeks. The breeder still thinks he will be around 9-10 lbs full grown like his father. She said his growth will slow down as he gets older. His mother is 7 lbs. I think he's going to be around 12-13 lbs. We shall see.


----------



## krandall

Lisa T. said:


> Rudy weighed 3.14 lbs at 8 weeks and now weighs 6.07 lbs at 16 weeks. The breeder still thinks he will be around 9-10 lbs full grown like his father. She said his growth will slow down as he gets older. His mother is 7 lbs. I think he's going to be around 12-13 lbs. We shall see.


Pixel's growth has dropped off TREMENDOUSLY in the last moth and a half. They do slow down a lot.


----------



## Kmarla

At 9 weeks 3 days our Gracie was 1lb 15 oz. Right now at 10 weeks 4 days she's a whopping 2lb 2oz. I'm very curious to see where she'll end up. Mom is 10 lbs and dad 11 lbs.


----------



## HavGracie

Gracie was 3.2 lbs. at 9 weeks, and she's now 4 years old and weighs 13 lbs. The breeder said when we got her that she would probably be 12 lbs., maybe 13 lbs. She was right on the dot! I think Gracie's body is a bit longer than some other Hav's that I've seen, so my guess is this is why she weighs a bit more. You can't believe how long she looks when she's all stretched out!!!!


----------



## krandall

Ramona said:


> At 9 weeks he is now almost 1,3 kg (2,8 lbs?)


That's definitely on the smaller side. But they all do grow at different rates too... Your breeder would be the best one to tell you how large your puppy might end up, based on her experience with her own blood lines. Pixel was 3 lbs 7oz at 8 weeks. The breeder suspected she'd be around 11 lbs as an adult, like her mother and aunt. She's 8 1/2 months now, and about 9 lbs. I suspect she's not going to make it to 11 lbs. that's fine with me... I didn't pick her based on her size. But she looks TINY next to my 17 lb 11 1/2" boy, who is her half brother!!! 

I don't have Kodi's 8 week weight, but at 9 weeks, he was a 6.3 lb bruiser! We knew he was going to be big!


----------



## Karen Collins

Blossom's growth progress is listed below. At this point she is just about finished growing. But I expect her to fill out at around 11 lbs. in the next year. As soon as I can get my hands on a wicket I will measure her height, but she is almost level with Dance and Dance measures exactly 10" at the shoulder. They are both nice and lean with well-defined muscle tone. This is a fairly average weight progression for any Havanese puppy. The variables are the obvious. Lineage of parents, birth weight, nutrition and exercise.
8 weeks ~ 2 lbs. 12 oz.
9 weeks ~ 3 lbs.
5 months ~ 7.5 lbs.
6 months ~ 8.1 lbs.
7 months ~ 8.9 lbs.
8 1/2 months ~ 10 lbs.

Here's a recent pic of Blossom after her groom.


----------



## Heather's

Truffles was 10.5 at one year. She is still the same size, but put on another pound.


----------



## Karen Collins

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles was 10.5 at one year. She is still the same size, but put on another pound.


Sounds about right. That's the filling out I'm talking about.


----------



## boomana

I just have to say Blossom is gorgeous!

Lola could squash all your babies like bugs....er...maybe not Kodi. She's 12 pounds at seven months.


----------



## Heather's

boomana said:


> I just have to say Blossom is gorgeous!
> 
> Lola could squash all your babies like bugs....er...maybe not Kodi. She's 12 pounds at seven months.


Lola is an adorable ball of fluff! :grin2:


----------



## Karen Collins

boomana said:


> I just have to say Blossom is gorgeous!


Thank you! Lola is adorable too!


----------



## midwifeheather

2.1lbs at 8 weeks
8.5lbs at 13months


----------



## Kmarla

At 8 weeks Gracie was .8 kilo or 1lb 12oz. Gracie is 20 weeks today and weighs 1.65 kilos or 3.6 lbs. She is smaller than we expected for a Havanese, but is gaining weight steadily at about 2-3 oz or so per week. She appears completely healthy, eats well, is very active and bright, and everything about her looks and feels proportional. She's just tiny. We will be doing a full blood panel, including bile acid test before spay, just to rule out liver shunt etc, as a precaution. Our vets aren't worried about her, and just say she's a little peanut!


----------



## erinshea

I read that you can approximate (give or take a pound)their adult weight by doubling their weight at 16 weeks.


----------



## krandall

erinshea said:


> I read that you can approximate (give or take a pound)their adult weight by doubling their weight at 16 weeks.


That wouldn't have worked for Pixel... She was 6 lbs at 16 weeks, and is now, at 11 months, 9 1/2 lbs, and hasn't changed in 2 months. She might gain another half lb or so, but she's just about done, and is a peanut.

It just so happened that I had friends with litters at just about the same time as Pixel. Many of those puppies were smaller than her as young puppes, but are larger than she is now. Puppies grow at different rates, depending on thier genetics. The breeder will have the best idea of how big one of her puppies is likely to get.


----------



## MarinaGirl

That formula wasn't an accurate predictor of Emmie's adult weight.


----------



## Heather's

The formula wouldn't have worked with my two either. Scout gained weigh after one year. The breeder from the beginning said she thought he would be a big boy boy and is now 17lbs. His littermates are smaller. Truffles breeder said she would be between 10-12lbs and she is 11.5lbs. She gained one pound after one year. She has always been small and just filled out.


----------



## krandall

Heather Glen said:


> The formula wouldn't have worked with my two either. Scout gained weigh after one year. The breeder from the beginning said she thought he would be a big boy boy and is now 17lbs. His littermates are smaller. Truffles breeder said she would be between 10-12lbs and she is 11.5lbs. She gained one pound after one year. She has always been small and just filled out.


Yes, and of course there is NOTHING in our standard about weight.. even though we talk about it a lot. We only have height limits. Two dogs of exactly the same height can weigh a HUGELY different amount, based both on frame, and whether the owner keeps them trim, or allows them to carry excess weight.


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> Yes, and of course there is NOTHING in our standard about weight.. even though we talk about it a lot. We only have height limits. Two dogs of exactly the same height can weigh a HUGELY different amount, based both on frame, and whether the owner keeps them trim, or allows them to carry excess weight.


The dogs proportions seem to make a bigger difference then weight. Some dogs have a heavier frame or are taller or longer which makes a big difference.


----------



## boomana

boomana said:


> My Lola is far from an adult, but it's fun to see the differences in size. I don't know her weight at 8 weeks, but I got her at 11 weeks and she was 6.5 pounds. She was 7 pounds at 14 weeks. She'll be 24 weeks on Sunday and is I1 pounds of energy and muscle. Based on her parent's size, I was expecting a 10-13 pound dog. She's already there and still growing. I have a sturdy, athletic girl.


Since this thread got bumped, I guess I'll update for Lola

11 weeks: 6.5
14 weeks: 7
24 weeks: 11
7 months: 12.4
8 months: 13.2
9 months: 13.2

She's been between 13.2 and 13.4 for the past month now.


----------



## krandall

boomana said:


> Since this thread got bumped, I guess I'll update for Lola
> 
> 11 weeks: 6.5
> 14 weeks: 7
> 24 weeks: 11
> 7 months: 12.4
> 8 months: 13.2
> 9 months: 13.2
> 
> She's been between 13.2 and 13.4 for the past month now.


Her weights are similar to Panda's, though even a little bigger than her. I'll be happy if Panda stops around 13 lbs! She seems like a little pigglet next to Pixel! . However, she's definitely more substantial than Pixel as well as bigger at the same age... Pixel has always been very petite and feminine.


----------



## Ramona

He is now 5 months and 4 kg= 9 lbs


----------



## Lisa T.

Blossom is beautiful. What color is she? Was she darker when she was born?


----------



## Karen Collins

Lisa T. said:


> Blossom is beautiful. What color is she? Was she darker when she was born?


I'm assuming its my Blossom you are asking about....She is a white and gold sable.

I posted a baby pic and a recent pic on another thread called, 2015 Havanese Puppys. Blossom has stayed mostly the same color although the gold may have lightened a bit to more of a dark champagne color. She looks lighter than she is because the white hair has grown long and hangs over the gold in most places.


----------



## Karen Collins

Lisa T. said:


> Blossom is beautiful. What color is she? Was she darker when she was born?


Here are a couple young pics of her. Her gold is lightly tipped in black making her a sable. Not sure that shows up in pics.


----------



## Lisa T.

I just love her colors.


----------



## Karen Collins

Lisa T. said:


> I just love her colors.


Thank you Lisa! She's not my breeding, but I agree, she is very pretty! She has one of the sweetest faces, I've ever seen. We will try to reproduce all that in the future. :grin2:


----------



## Ramona

If he is 9 lbs now at almost 6 months, how much more do you think he'll grow? He is on the lean side and not short legged, really


----------

